

Facebook CTO Bret Taylor Departs - dko
http://allthingsd.com/20120615/exclusive-facebook-cto-bret-taylor-departs-for-start-ups-unknown/

======
bsimpson
Nobody seems to be mentioning that Kevin Gibbs, Bret's new co-founder, has
also been the driving force behind Google App Engine for the last five years.

------
rada
His Facebook announcement:
<https://www.facebook.com/btaylor/posts/10100299350436123>

